# temporäre Datei eventuell vorhanden?

## powerflo

Hallo,

ich habe gestern eine Datei auf einem FTP-Server bearbeitet mit KWrite. Also ohne die Datei selbst herunterzuladen und dann wieder von Hand hochzuladen.

Das Problem ist nun, dass diese mühsam bearbeitete Datei auf dem Server nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

KWrite läd ja dann die Datei herunter und speichert sie und läd die Datei automatisch wieder hoch wenn ich auf speichern klicke.

Besteht die Chance, dass diese temporäre Datei noch irgendwo bei mir schlummert? Wo muss ich danach suchen?

powerflo

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest nach dem Erstellungsdatum suchen.

Meistens ist es in /tmp oder in einem Temp Ordner von KDE.

Kannst ja auch mal schauen, ob bei KWrite irgendwo steht, dass er überhaupt eine Sicherungskopie erstellen soll.

Tobi

P.S: Das nächste mal direkt per ssh einloggen und mit vi arbeiten erspart jede Menge Kummer.

----------

## powerflo

Ich habe nichts gefunden   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bei KWrite ist nur ein Häkchen, dass er bei lokalen Dateien eine Sicherung machen soll.

Ich konnte da nur per FTP zugreifen. Na ja das ist mir jetzt eine harte Lehre.

Ich hab halt gedacht, wenn ich eine Datei bearbeite läd KWrite die zuerst temporär herunter. Wenn ich auf speichern klicke wird diese Datei dann hochgeladen. Von daher müsste die Datei ja auch mal existiert haben obwohl ich das nicht aktiviert hatte mir der Sicherungskopie.

powerflo

----------

## firefly

 *powerflo wrote:*   

> Ich habe nichts gefunden  
> 
> Bei KWrite ist nur ein Häkchen, dass er bei lokalen Dateien eine Sicherung machen soll.
> 
> Ich konnte da nur per FTP zugreifen. Na ja das ist mir jetzt eine harte Lehre.
> ...

 

Die Datei muss sich aber nicht lokal auf der Festplatte befunden haben. Wenn Sie klein genug war, hat vermutlich KWrite den Inhalt der Datei nur im RAM gehabt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das hätte dir aber evtl klar sein können. Wie soll Kwrite denn die Datei auf den FTP Server wieder hochladen können?

Dafür bräuchtest du einen Editor mit FTP Support.

Tobi

----------

## Carlo

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das hätte dir aber evtl klar sein können. Wie soll Kwrite denn die Datei auf den FTP Server wieder hochladen können?
> 
> Dafür bräuchtest du einen Editor mit FTP Support.

 

Und genau das leisten KDE's Kioslaves für Anwendungen wie KWrite, d.h. es sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Änderungen von via SSH (kio_fish) angebundenen Dokumenten habe ich schon des Öfteren durchgeführt. Bezüglich kio_ftp erinnere ich Auffälligkeiten (schon ein Weilchen her), die sich auf das Kopieren sehr kleiner Dateien und bestimmte Verschiebeoperationen bezogen, habe aber noch nicht versucht, eine Datei auf diesem Wege "direkt" zu editieren.

Wenn man das KDE-Bugzilla nach "ftp" durchsucht ergibt das einen Datensatz, anhand dessen sich vielleicht mehr ergibt...

----------

